# Selling my 4WD Chevy Suburban



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2002 Z71 all power everything, leather interior, good condition. The Z71 package is the nicest interior Chevy made back then and it has the nicer looking wheels on it too. Looking to get 4,500 for it but price is a little negotiable. Has the towing package with it but I never towed anything with it, towing capacity is 7,500 pounds. Never been off roading with it either, just used the 4WD on the roads in snow. PM if interested.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Does it have the 8.1 liter v8? Mileage, color, tread depth, etc.? Missing a lot of details that may help with getting it sold.


----------

